# Tomato Rice



## Linda0818 (Feb 8, 2019)

Something quick, easy and delicious I discovered when wanting to do something different with rice in my steamer. Basically I set up my rice cooker with the rice and water. Then I sprinkle in a little salt, some Old Bay Seasoning, then place a whole tomato on top after removing the stem and core. Cover it and let it steam as per usual. Once the rice is cooked, I smash down and break up the tomato into the rice and eat it as-is.

Super simple and super good. You can use any seasonings or herbs that you like. Diced onion tossed in before steaming the rice is also wonderful.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 8, 2019)

This sounds good, Linda!  Putting a whole tomato on the rice to break down as the rice cooks sounds like an easy walk-away-and-let-it-cook dish. I love tomatoes and rice together in many dishes. Thank you for sharing. 

I don't have a rice cooker, but kind of wing similar things on the stove top.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 8, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> This sounds good, Linda!  Putting a whole tomato on the rice to break down as the rice cooks sounds like an easy walk-away-and-let-it-cook dish. I love tomatoes and rice together in many dishes. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I don't have a rice cooker, but kind of wing similar things on the stove top.



You can most definitely do it on the stove top. What I love about this dish is its simplicity. Simple ingredients, but such wonderful flavors. The sprinkling of the Old Bay Seasoning is something I decided on a whim to use and it adds such a good taste to it all.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 8, 2019)

I always have Old Bay on hand!  Sounds like a good flavor combo...


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 9, 2019)

It is. Just don't sprinkle in too much or it will overpower the flavor of the rice and tomato.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 9, 2019)

Ohhhh yeah...I'll  also give this a try on the stove. For me it screams cilantro on the top but I love the stuff. There's  just nothing better than a simple idea for good food.
Thanks Linda.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2019)

My MIL used to make something similar years ago on the stovetop. Although, she added a good hunk o' butter, and fresh basil that was mashed in with roasted tomatoes.

I like the idea of using Old Bay, carefully. Will have to try that.

I can also see using a splash of Worcestershire.

Thanks, Linda.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 9, 2019)

You're welcome, guys. And really, you can add pretty much anything you like. 

This is one of my favorite go-to dishes in summer when I've got extra tomatoes hanging around. I'll eat it as my main meal or sometimes use it for side dishes.


----------



## Addie (Feb 9, 2019)

Rice is on the menu for tomorrow. I have _Old Bay_ seasoning. I love rice. More than mashed taters smothered with gravy.

We are having creamed cod fish and peas, the rice with go very nicely with it.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 9, 2019)

Addie said:


> Rice is on the menu for tomorrow. I have _Old Bay_ seasoning. I love rice. More than mashed taters smothered with gravy.
> 
> We are having creamed cod fish and peas, the rice with go very nicely with it.



Oh my gosh, that sounds fabulous. Would love a pic, if you can spare the time. I don't believe I've ever seen creamed cod and peas.


----------



## Addie (Feb 9, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Oh my gosh, that sounds fabulous. Would love a pic, if you can spare the time. I don't believe I've ever seen creamed cod and peas.



I could take a photo with my camera. But I don't have the cord to attach it to the computer. 

I make the basic white sauce with seasonings that I will use. Old Bay, a pinch of salt and lots of pepper. Cut the cod into edible size and slowly cook (Simmering water) in clean salted water along with the peas. Drain well, add to the white sauce along with peas, and seasonings. Spoon over cooked seasoned rice. 

You can add almost any frozen veggie of your choice. I always use a colorful veggie. Sometimes I will add two veggies to the white sauce. (Peas, corn, green beans, etc.) Otherwise the whole dinner is all white. 

Having been married to a commercial fisherman, fish has played a big part in our lives. At one time the fishing fleet was here where I live. My husband would always come home with a huge fish from the very last catch. We also got a lot of lobsters. Fishermen consider lobsters, trash. So the usually toss them or keep the largest ones to take home or sell to a commercial company.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 9, 2019)

Addie said:


> I could take a photo with my camera. But I don't have the cord to attach it to the computer.
> 
> I make the basic white sauce with seasonings that I will use. Old Bay, a pinch of salt and lots of pepper. Cut the cod into edible size and slowly cook (Simmering water) in clean salted water along with the peas. Drain well, add to the white sauce along with peas, and seasonings. Spoon over cooked seasoned rice.
> 
> ...



Firstly, your dish sounds fantastic. I will have to try that soon. I love fish and most seafood. 

Secondly, how lucky are you to be married to a fisherman who brings home today's fresh catch? Super envious of you! I could eat fish and lobster every night.


----------



## Addie (Feb 9, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Firstly, your dish sounds fantastic. I will have to try that soon. I love fish and most seafood.
> 
> Secondly, how lucky are you to be married to a fisherman who brings home today's fresh catch? Super envious of you! I could eat fish and lobster every night.



Unfortunately both hubby #1 and#2 died of throat cancer. Heavy smokers. Now I have to buy all my seafood. I am not looking to bury #3 so I will stay single for the rest of my life.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 9, 2019)

Addie said:


> Unfortunately both hubby #1 and#2 died of throat cancer. Heavy smokers. Now I have to buy all my seafood. I am not looking to bury #3 so I will stay single for the rest of my life.



Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that. I too just lost my SO to cancer (liver) and renal failure, so it's just me and my son now. And, like you, I'm done with relationships and will stay single as well. We can stay single together!


----------



## Addie (Feb 9, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that. I too just lost my SO to cancer (liver) and renal failure, so it's just me and my son now. And, like you, I'm done with relationships and will stay single as well. We can stay single together!



I am now living is a housing unit for the elderly with my middle son. He is my caretaker. There are some gentlemen who are in the low 60's and still feeling some of their oats. So anytime on of them might be dropping hints, I  just tell them this.

"I have already put two men in the ground. Right now I am looking for victim #3. Would you care to volunteer?" That takes care of that little problem.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 9, 2019)

Addie said:


> I am now living is a housing unit for the elderly with my middle son. He is my caretaker. There are some gentlemen who are in the low 60's and still feeling some of their oats. So anytime on of them might be dropping hints, I  just tell them this.
> 
> "I have already put two men in the ground. Right now I am looking for victim #3. Would you care to volunteer?" That takes care of that little problem.



Haha, no doubt that would take care of the problem


----------

